# US Airways buy miles



## the_traveler (Jun 14, 2012)

I know "fly" is a 4-letter word here on AU, but if you participate in Dividend Miles you may be interested in this!

Until 6/30/12, US is offering thru their "Buy Miles" a double miles bonus! *That's* *100%*!




(Buy1K/get 2K, buy 2K/get 4K, etc...) I just bought 2K, got 4K to get to the magic 25K amount - and it was Instantly in my DM account!



Now after using them, I do not have to use the account anymore. I'd rather lose 200 miles than lose 21K miles!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 19, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> I know "fly" is a 4-letter word here on AU, but if you participate in Dividend Miles you may be interested in this!
> 
> Until 6/30/12, US is offering thru their "Buy Miles" a double miles bonus! *That's* *100%*!
> 
> ...


US Air is probably the easiest and cheapest way to "buy" a redemption on a *A carrier.

1. Pick up the card with a free 40,000 points on first purchase.

2. Add another 10k bonus points with a balance transfer in the first 90 days.

3. Buy another 35k points (+ 35k bonus) under the offer mentioned by Dave above.

You now have 40 + 10 + 35 + 35 = 120k, which should be enough fly First Class to Europe along with a second stop in China, Hong Kong, Japan, Taiwan, or South Korea. If I've figured out everything correctly that's three long haul international First Class flights for around $1,500 or so while the going revenue rate would be somewhere between five and eight *times* that much depending on the itinerary, carrier, season, etc.


----------

